# Why do golf balls have dimples?



## mike_06 (May 2, 2006)

I have to write a paper for my Senior English class called an I-Search. It is where we try to figure something out we don't know, and I need to figure out why golf balls have dimples. Any information you might have would be great! THANKS!!


----------



## Vision.Pro (Apr 22, 2006)

Aerodynamics, ball trajectory, and spin. Alot of golf balls have different patterns, shapes, and depths of dimples which all effect the flight characteristics of the ball in different ways


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

They have dimples 'cause they're so darn cute ... or is it the dimples that make them cute? Sorry, couldn't resist.

Check it out - here's the whole story, including the history of golf balls (the legend of the St. Andrews prof who figured out that balls with nicks in them went further) and even the story of the happy nonhooker (no, I am not kidding). Just don't copy and paste please. With my background in education, I would be derelict in my duty if I encouraged anyone to lift material for a school assignment.  

Here's the link. Of course there is lots of other info out there too. 

http://www.fi.edu/wright/again/wings.avkids.com/wings.avkids.com/Book/Sports/instructor/golf-01.html


----------



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice link. I always wondered myself.


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow. I never actually thought about it. But thats a crazy question, thats like asking why do cows give milk? I once had to do a report on something like this. I had to research why 3-leaf clovers sometimes have four leaves. I can't remember exactly what the outcome was. It was quite a long time ago. Think when your done you could post your report here for us to read?


----------

